# Vgod Trick Tank Pro R2 RDTA



## skola (13/3/17)

Hey vendors, does anyonee have the updated Vgod RDTA in stock? 
The Vgod Trick Tank Pro R2. It has a bigger side juice fill hole which rectifies the mess up on the first version.

https://www.elementvape.com/vgod-tricktank-pro-r2-rdta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (16/3/17)

Bump... 
@Sir Vape @KieranD @The eCigStore


----------



## The eCigStore (16/3/17)

skola said:


> Hey vendors, does anyonee have the updated Vgod RDTA in stock?
> The Vgod Trick Tank Pro R2. It has a bigger side juice fill hole which rectifies the mess up on the first version.
> 
> https://www.elementvape.com/vgod-tricktank-pro-r2-rdta


Hi there...
Yes we do have the Vgod Trick tank pro in stock...

Please check our website @ www.theecigstore.co.za


----------



## skola (17/3/17)

The eCigStore said:


> Hi there...
> Yes we do have the Vgod Trick tank pro in stock...
> 
> Please check our website @ www.theecigstore.co.za


Thanks for the reply. I'm actually querying about version 2 of the tank (R2) which aparantly has a bigger juice fill hole.


----------



## The eCigStore (17/3/17)

skola said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm actually querying about version 2 of the tank (R2) which aparantly has a bigger juice fill hole.


Hi Bud

The Vgod Tricktank does have a biiger juice fill hole..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (17/3/17)

The eCigStore said:


> Hi Bud
> 
> The Vgod Tricktank does have a biiger juice fill hole..


So can you confirm that the one you have in stock is the Vgod Trick Tank Pro RDTA R2?


----------



## skola (17/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The eCigStore (17/3/17)

skola said:


> View attachment 88506


h

Hi,

We have the The Vgod Tricktank Pro RDTA R2 second release, it has a larger fill hole for glass dripper and plastic bottle filling

Thanks
Zunaid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

